# Newbie...



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

:welcomesign: Hey! My name's Josh, I'm from TX. Been shooting for 4 years, in the local 4-H club. I have had an amazing time here!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

useful tips in the youth section? pshhh :mg: :wink: lol im just kidding! there are plenty of us young adults who know what we are doing! do you hunt at all AJ?


----------



## justin120197 (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome to the sport


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi! I'm Emma and I live in MO. I've been shooting for 6 years with 4-h and now JOAD.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

welcome, I'm Clint, 17, love to bwohunt and shoot bows year round. I'm not the best there is thats for sure, but if you would like any advice or ever have any questions feel free to send me a private message and I'll do my very bestto help you out.
God Bless


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm one of a handful of resident pro's, i'm not around the youth forum a ton anymore but i stop in from time to time.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hey, some goo advice allready, dont listen to that outdoorsmankid3  jk XD!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> hey, some goo advice allready, dont listen to that outdoorsmankid3  jk XD!


outdoorsmankid? whooo is datttt?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome AJ. I'm Jake. If you have any questions just post up and we'll try our best to help you out.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> outdoorsmankid? whooo is datttt?


He combined both of our names Ben. I guess we're both trouble.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome to the sport! Im Bryce, 15 out here in okieland. If you have any questions or need advice post it up somewhere and im sure someone will have an answer.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi  I'm Michaela, I'm 16 in less than a month and I've been shooting for about 5 years now. I live in MS.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh and I shoot with 4H too!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Hi  I'm Michaela, I'm 16 in less than a month and I've been shooting for about 5 years now. I live in MS.


and she is kind of a nerd.. kind of :mg::wink:


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> and she is kind of a nerd.. kind of :mg::wink:


And he's kind of a dork. Kind of.:wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh a dork eh? :wink:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

And a weirdo. Haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

one day till bow season!!!! :rock::dancing::dancing::59::59:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> one day till bow season!!!! :rock::dancing::dancing::59::59:


woooooo!!!!!!!! Hooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

:welcomesign: to AT youll find alot of good advice in the youth and general sections


----------



## Geetarplaya (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey people, sorry for not replying for ages...school exams...pfffft. 

Cheers for the welcome.


----------



## Geetarplaya (Sep 2, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> useful tips in the youth section? pshhh :mg: :wink: lol im just kidding! there are plenty of us young adults who know what we are doing! do you hunt at all AJ?


Hahaha ! Ummm, well I've just started archery mate, but I'm going on a wallaby hunt in a couple weeks.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Geetarplaya said:


> Hahaha ! Ummm, well I've just started archery mate, but I'm going on a wallaby hunt in a couple weeks.


gosh I love Australia... I dunno what a wallaby is :tongue:


----------

